# [ask] I'm Web Developer and seek for jobs in Australia



## kevinzhang (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

First , let me say I'm sorry if my first thread is violated the rules. 

Now, I'm living in Indonesia, the Autralia's north neighborhood 

But I want to move and look for a jobs in Australia.

I have experienced 2 years here as Web Developer with Ruby On Rails, CakePHP, PHP, Javascript, jQuery, HTML, CSS and of course database like MySQL and PostGreSQL.

Can you tell me where I should start to seek job for web developer like me ?

Any answer will be greatly appreciated.

Note : I will be available to work after 30th September 2012. 

If you want to know my CV, please feel free to contact me. Thank you.


----------

